# flintlock



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Any longrifle shooters out there? 

Years ago I bought a Cabelas/Pedersoli tiger maple .45 Hatfield flintlock from my brother when he needed some help, thinking he'd take it back but seems to have moved on. I've played with it a bit, but never really got into it. Have ordered an L&R lock from _Track of the Wolf_ to upgrade, headed to the range to adjust the sights as soon as I get the lock installed. 

Anyone else have one of these? 
Worth fooling with?
What kind of accuracy can I expect? 
100 yd deer shots possible?

Where is your best local source for powder (FFF and FFFF), patches, 440 round balls? I may try molding, but not right away.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out the ERML sight for your needs and input

*Escambia River Gun Club (ERGC) Web Forum*

 Escambia River Gun Club (ERGC) Web Forum > Shooting Disciplines  *Muzzleloader * Escambia River Gun Club (ERGC) Web Forum > Shooting Disciplines  *Muzzleloader *Escambia River Gun Club (ERGC) Web Forum > Shooting Disciplines  *Muzzleloader *http://erml-gunclub.org/forums/index.php


Shooting Disciplines :whistling:


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, there are quite a few smoke pole shooters at the ERGC range with monthly matches. They even have their own section of the range to shoot.

Rick


----------

